# Annual St Joe outing.



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Just getting time to start thinking about the 3rd annual Joe outing. If anyone is interested, and has any dates/times in mind....post away. I know I will be there! I would suggest mid to late feb.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

NO IFS ANDS BUTS ABOUT IT!! I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!

Spanky, count me in!! I will more than likely need a ride with bibster raft man  

I will be watching as this thread keeps going. Thanks


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I would love to have you aboard again, missed ya last year!
I hope Scarlet and Freepop can make it also, shoeman,mwtroll,jimbos, SFK, steelhead, catfishoge,trout tracker, I know I am forgetting a bunch of folks.

Just wanted to start it early so we could make some future plans.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'll be a watchin' this thread. My liver will be just about healed from hunting season by then


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Spanky, I will be there again. Such an interesting group!

Rick


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I just might come down for this one this year. Spanky, what size boat will the river handle that time of year. I have a 19' Starcraft with a 125 OB. Or I could bring a drift boat (Clacka Craft or 12' Dry Fly). Is this plug pullin time or spawn fishing.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm in, baby is due late Jan so mid-late feb would be good for me. I can bring my boat and take one person, or would be happy to crew up with other participants who are in need of a crew.

Spanky check your PM's


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'll keep an eye on the thread to see if the date matches up with my days off. I haven't been west in a while.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by FREEPOP _
> *I'll be a watchin' this thread. My liver will be just about healed from hunting season by then  *


Amen Brother

I'll try to make it. Hammer out a date.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

I would love nothing more than to participate and meet a bunch of guys/gals in my neck of the woods. What does the outing consist of (first year member). I don't have a boat so that may be a hinderance, but if there are guys wading or fishing the pier, (or has an extra seat in a boat)-I'm in. Any weekend day is good for me! I'll keep an eye on this thread for more details or if anyone feels so inclined send me a PM with any details. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Live 2 fish, search for the past ones. Basically we fish, drink beer (only to excess), have a cookout, shoot the bull with new and old friends and have a good time.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm in! I was going to make the last JOE OUTING but by the time yo'al made over I was over fishing Erie.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Ya Spanky i'de like to make it but I'll need a ride also.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up Freepop. Sounds right up my alley!!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I will try to take as many as I possibly can,Keep track of the thread and after christmas, we can make a date to shoot for, remember the first one we about froze our keesters off, last year was excellent weather.Danno9, I have a 21 ft starcraft, and it is a pig of a scowl, I have no problems on the joe anywhere, some say I am crazy. Maybe adventuresome! You should be fine with a 19, most charterboats are 20-24 ft.
As the time gets closer, we'll get a list of captains who need crews, and anglers who need rides. always a good time and lots of good fishing too.
great to see such great interest on the first day!


----------



## No Threat (Nov 28, 2001)

Sounds good to me, the earlier we nail down a date the better. I can take 1 or 2 in my boat. Any date is fine with me.

Jeff


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Im in, as long as i can bum a ride. I make great consversation.... LOL


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

Count me in!!! Lets nail down a date so I can clear it with the Boss. 


Troy


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I might be interested if some one has room in their boat.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Depends on the date and my school schedule. I haven't been to one of these since the first year. If it's around the time we have been having I might just have to bow out. we'll see...


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

How'd I miss this so far?!!!! Lookin forward to seeing everyone again! 

I'm in, depending on the date! Dan sign me up and when a date is established I'll let ya know for sure. The earlier in Feb the better cuz the wedding is Feb 28! Although, it's not till 4pm, so I can fish till noon at least on that day! lol DON"T TELL KYLEE I SAID THAT!!! 

Not sure if I'll need a ride or bring mine. tbd

ps. I GOT FRESH STEELY EGGS LAST WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Holy crap battman, you haven;t got outta that wedding yet. Us M.S. sportsmen could help ya get out of it! Just say the word. 

Don't do it BEN!
i would imagine the first 2weeks of Feb will be in the time we want. Don't leave it up to me either. You guys figure out what works best for those who have wanted to go, then we'll just plan on it. I am always going to the Joe in Feb anyways, so it doesn't matter to me.

Maybe we could all fish and the CRASH BEN'S reception! FREE BEER! 

I think a Dipsey diver would make a great wedding present!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Dan, I could do a LOT worse than KyLee...at least she will go fishing with me. And she's quite good at casting a fly!  The guy who taught me to cast said she's better than I am... How can that be??? Plus she sat with me for the last day of gun deer season on a frigid stump in the middle of a snowy woods...how can i argue with that!

Feb 7-8 or Feb 14-15 work great for me! Let's just hope the fish agree, or we'll be some sober sob's...at least till noon  

Is a dipsy diver a new drink? I'll take one! Crash my reception??? That's why I didn't say WHERE it is!!! Now my lips are sealed for sure! lol


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I was wondering if a dipsy diver was a marital aid


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

@ freepop!!!

yikes!


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I might be interested as well. Will a 16ft. mod. V work on this river?

If so, I'll have room for one or two if I can make it.

Scott


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Cool, it'd be nice to fish and shoot the bull with you again.

Spanky, SalmonSlayer, and the others can answer that question better, as I don't know the river well, yet!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

solasylum your 16 ft. is just fine for this river. I have a 17 ft. Smokercraft that I run up and down the river. There are a few Iffy spots but the river is up at this time of year. I ran out Sat. morning and fish the Berrien spirngs damp for 3 hrs. with no luck.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Feb 14 is the best day for me! Will that work for the rest of you guys (and gals)? Will we plan to meet at Shamrock park like last year? That worked nicely and the facitlities weren't too shabby! 

Yeah solasylum, that 16footer is perfect for the river...I probably will be in my 19 footer...I will have to follow someone cuz I don't know that strectch of river well enough to trust my navigation skills yet. I'm really looking forward to this outing...now that I've got my deer, I can concentrate on steel!!!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey I just read the Low down on the "Naming of streams and rivers" in your posts - I hope I doen't get in trouble for telling you guys that I fished the Damp Sat. (even if I didn't catch a thing.).


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by SalmonSlayer _
> *Feb 14 is the best day for me! Will that work for the rest of you guys (and gals)? *


That's Valentine's Day

It would work for me, but my wife may not understand.  

You must be single..LOL


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Shoeman, he's supposed to get married later that month, I believe. I don't think it's the right foot to get off on


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

LOL, 

Wanna pick squares?


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

we do an ice fishing trip that weekend every year... it is a good time for the wife and boyfriend to spend some time together... LOL....


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I'm interested in at least making one of the days and can supply a boat, 16' jon with a 25 on it. Can fish 2 other guys without too much problem, depending on technique.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Ok , it's after christmas( thank god , I made it through)! I would suggest the 7-8 of feb or 21-22 of feb.
Like I said before, I'll be on the river reguardless(ice permitting). So You folks decide. If we get alot of cold weather soon, the river is going to freeze up, the water temps are only 33-34 degrees now. If that trend happens, then I would lean towards the later of the two weekends. So thats my opinion, you guys can narrow it down from there.

Now that the "dust has settled" , I will post a report on my last trip on the Joe on the SW. river forum.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Luckily I have a girlfriend who knows I love to fish... and lets me go when I want... so either of those weekends will work for me!!

Hey Ben... yeah... that's it... make it the 14th!! That would be the easy way to get out of the wedding 2 weeks later!!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Hey now guys! Check this out...Maybe I'M the lucky one...she is willing to come with me on Valentine's day to fish! That is, IF we have the outing on the 14th. If not, I will not be able to make it. Yes you guessed it...wedding stuff...showers, planning, then there's something about a "rehersal"??!!!! what, like I need to practice saying "I DO"!! ANyway, i'll keep an eye on this to see when the event takes place and hopefully I (i mean WE) can make it!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Ben....

Ya know... I think you need more practice saying....

"Ummm... Ummmm... Maybe?"

or... 

"Can I think this over again?"

or at least....

"Can we get this over with... I NEED to go fishing!!"


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

My wife said that it was OK for me to fish on the 14th. She was mumbling something about that gives her freind a chance to take her out or something like that I have no idea what she was talking about. But thats alright as long as I can fish that day. (She's quite the joker.)


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Don, I think he should go with "Okay, if I have to"  

Scarletfever would rather get a fishing trip for Valentines than most anything


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

You guys are killing me. There is no way I am gonna even tell my wife that I'll be gone for valentines day, and the day after.
I would recommend that we do it the following weekend. If you guys do want to do it the weekend of the 14th, I can come up on sunday for the day, but valentines day is a "day off from fishing" for me. I may be crazy, but I aint gonna push my luck too much!


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Now there is a smart man who knows the power of a woman!

Rick


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

So is Valentines vetoed? I think it may end some of us in hot water if it is not(not me though) So how about the weekend of the 21st and 22nd?

Will that work? I am good either weekend, so i could care less but it looks like there will be some issues w/ Valentines Day.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I think we should do it then...21-22. Ben's wedding is the following weekend, and that gives us all time to recooperate before we ALL go to see him meet his END!!! 

After that I have 3 weeks in a row of tourneys. So for me it would be best either the 7-8 or 21-22.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm good for either one.
Just let me know.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

The wife just stopped by work and I asked here what would be a good day and she said if the 14th is not good then I can do the 21-22. So lets shoot for this weekend. I can take 1 or 2 guys at this time.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Regardless what weekend... I am there.

Hey Ben....

By the way... you wouldn't want to reveal where your wedding reception is being held... would ya? Some of your "buddies" from online might enjoy sharing the afternoon with ya!!  

In other words... we would have a blast coming to crash the reception!! 

p.s. We are still going fishing that morning... aren't we?


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Don....

heck ya we are fishin that mornin! I just need to be at the church by 10 am for pictures! lol  By that time, we should have a limit...then I'll just freeze em and fillet them after the reception.  Probably should fish locally so as not to waste too much time driving....you know a tuxedo fits nicely under cover-alls!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

How will she get that ring on your finger with all the skein and bag slime on their?


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Rookie St. Joe guy here!! What about accomodations for the weekend? How long of a drive from Muskegon?

21-22nd works for me.

Scott


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sol, there are cabins that you can rent at the launch area. They are one room with three beds nothing else but heat. This is a campground also so there is showers, toilets and a fish cleaning station. There is a hotel in town also.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

lol at freepop! All that skein should help the ring slide on my finger!  

Don, I don't think I'd live to regret it if I typed where our reception is online for the whole internet world to see!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

If you rent one of the Shamrock cabins, make sure to bring extra blankets and a space heater. They aren't the warmest!

Marc


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That first cabin roasted us out on the night we stayed in it. It always pays to be prepared though.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Ben, all kidding aside I still have not received my invite... 

As a whole we are a respectable bunch...and clean up nice.  




> I don't think I'd live to regret it if I typed where our reception is online for the whole internet world to see



That's what PM's are for.  Come on Ben, you won't regret it.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

21 and 22, works for me also.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEINFISHSKI _
> *Ben, all kidding aside I still have not received my invite...
> 
> As a whole we are a respectable bunch...and clean up nice.
> it. *


Shall we discuss the behavior last summer when we were headed back to the landing after entering the pier heads?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Oh dear. 

Skeletons in my closet. 

A flash from the past. LOL

Is the reception at Barney's? They love us.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just kidding Stein. someone said it that day "what happens on an outing, stays at an outing"
Hey, nobody mentioned about Scarletfever giving me a monkey scratch


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Is anyone staying at these cabins? Would anyone be willing to share a room?

Is there a gathering place for everyone after a day of fishing for some adult toddies?

Can anyone tell me about effective techniques for the Joe in Feb? Is it pretty much plug pulling and still fishing?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sol, you could probably share a cabin with Scarlet and I. That's if you don't mind her farting and snoring .
Last year we just gathered out in front and cooked and drank, but that was later in the year and probably warmer. There are plenty of places around for food and beverages.

When we fished, mostly we set a couple of plugs and used bags off bottom. Capt. Spanky (Squeezy) and the others are more versed, but that's the jist of it.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Alright, if no one else wants to call it i will. 

St joe River outing, Feb 21st and 22nd. Do we need to close this thread and start another since this one is so long?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

You're the moderator, you tell us. The date is set then. Freepop , did you already reserve? I did, and I think steelhead got one too. Best be quick! I am gonna have myself, and two other boat captains with me in the first cabin. Tony C. and Jet boat Paul will be there just like last year! 
It may be a good time to start another thread to get a list of boats, captains, crews and vacancies.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'll call after lunch. If I don't get one of those, I'll stay at the hotel. If I get a cabin, solasylum is welcome as is quest32, unless they are going to drive, then someone else is welcome.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Freepop....I would more than happy to share a cabin!!

Scott


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Okay Scott, Ill try and call after lunch. Quest has a place to stay and I almost forgot about my buddy that has a jet sled. I'm gonna try and get ahold of him to see if he wants to come.


----------

